# gptboot bootme flags (UFS)



## kavitakr (Jun 9, 2022)

Hi

I am trying to have 2 partitions daa0p3 and da0p5  , both have roofs and trying to test below.
Ref: https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?gptboot


gpart set -a bootme -i 3 da0
gpart set -a bootonce -i 5 da0
gpart unset -a bootfailed -i 3 da0


I am not able to switch partition , Is anyone tried doing the same.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 9, 2022)

I've switched boot "partitions/slices" just by flipping two flags with "gpart set". So it works.
man gpart


----------

